
A Grand New Theory of Life's Evolution on Earth - jansho
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/05/a-grand-unified-theory-for-life-on-earth/525648/?single_page=true
======
woodandsteel
Here's the original paper

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41559-017-0138](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41559-017-0138)

You really should read it if you have any interest at all in the evolution of
life. Just a ton of facts integrated in a framework that seems very sound, at
least from my non-expert perspective.

